# Anyone know of a snowplow program to show progress during a push



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd like to find a snow routing/scheduling, dispatching program that I can use like I used to use a humongous whiteboard showing how far along each site has been plowed, number of hours on-site, showing how many hours each crew has worked, and track equipment and hours. 
I don't care about billing, estimating or anything else.Just want to make a couple of companies' snow removal efficient.
I looked into QExpress, but don't have Quickbooks. ServiceLedger seems like it might be the ticket, but haven't gone through the trial yet.
Nediso looks interesting too.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

We've looked at a few of those programs too, but still haven't found the complete package. We have been entering into an excel sheet during the storm... that way we can add hours up or cut and paste service records for client reports.


----------



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a summer project. shouldn't be that hard to put together. 
I wonder if one of those file sharing sites would work like Google Docs, where you could pop up your excel spreadsheet online, and any of your vehicles/foremen with laptops/phones can update your excel sheet right over the internet.
Happy New Year BTW


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Then you"d be counting on your operatord to enter everything... scary. We now have a dispatch person who takes calls upon arrival, departure, and logs what was done directlt into excel. Just did this first time and it worked well. It was nice to have organized records in the morning when customers called. The dispatcher would then send them to the next site as directed by whoever is managing the push.


----------



## plowinginma (Oct 22, 2005)

Excel is the program to use.. Make your own spread sheet.. It is kind of involved.. and time consuming.. but worth it.. Gather as much data as you can now.. and work it over in the summer.. A little tip would be how much snow is on the ground..the day.. how long have you been plowing this storm.. ( you would not believe how fast everyone had all there lots done on new years eve!!).. it is more the human and weather element you are tracking as opposed to the equipment..


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive been working on this idea for a few weeks now... Its a FileMaker Database program.

Im not done yet ... but you can at least get an idea of where its headed... I run this in my truck on my Toughbook. When I get back to the office, it syncs with my office computer and I can print out the invoices.

I am wanting to release this for other contractors ... but I need to get my butt in gear and finish it..if it stops snowing here in Maine that is...


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

dakota, that looks real nice, let me know when your done I wana buy a copy from you


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

SO not to hijack this thread...

But what kinds of things do you want to be able to track?

If there is a need for something out there.. (ive looked at Blizzard Buster, while lots of features... IMO looks like a 8yr did the outline...)

There is already the ability to:
Customers:
-Name
-Contact Info
-Rate
-Photo/Map
-Directions
-Property Notes

Storm Info:
-Date
-Start Time
-End Time
-Auto Calc Storm Time
-Snow Amt.Predicted Amt & Actual Amt
-Plow Start Time
-Plow End Time
-Auto Calc Plow Total Time
-Mileage Start
-Mileage End
-Auto Calc Mileage Total
-Auto Calc Total Propertys Plow
-Auto Calc 1 Property/Miles Drive Total

Thats the quick list anyways...

Again, DUTCHHOOK ... Not trying to hijack your thread... just looking to get input to see if we all can benefit from the need.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Why not just use gps? It shows where the truck is in real time and keeps the records for you.


----------



## dutchhook (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm good with GPS, have used it for tracking employees before. I'm really ok with Big's idea of a dispatcher. The dispatcher is the focus point of my idea, and ok with employees or managers updating the progress from laptops/phones from the field. 
I think what would be revolutionary for snow removal is a "war room" where all communication, progress, resources used, resources LEFT, down equipment etc... is reported and sifted through to get a real time VISUAL map of what's going on. 
Maybe I've been watching too much of the History channel, watching troop movements on color maps and watching WWII japanese navy personnel pushing little wooden boats around the pacific ocean on humongous tables!
I like all the ideas though.

steve


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

dutchhook;940033 said:


> I'm good with GPS, have used it for tracking employees before. I'm really ok with Big's idea of a dispatcher. The dispatcher is the focus point of my idea, and ok with employees or managers updating the progress from laptops/phones from the field.
> I think what would be revolutionary for snow removal is a "war room" where all communication, progress, resources used, resources LEFT, down equipment etc... is reported and sifted through to get a real time VISUAL map of what's going on.
> Maybe I've been watching too much of the History channel, watching troop movements on color maps and watching WWII japanese navy personnel pushing little wooden boats around the pacific ocean on humongous tables!
> I like all the ideas though.
> ...


youve been watching wrecked on speed it soundz like,


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

ajslands;940101 said:


> youve been watching wrecked on speed it soundz like,


LOL I thought I was the only one who watched that show! I love it, and yes there dispatch center could be considered a "war room"ussmileyflag


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

to whoever said they were good with gps, are there any electroics that can be attached to a vehicle (well hiden) to track where employees are, and make sure there not sitting at the bar


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I did a little looking around, and have used Comet Mobile Worker in the past (waaaaay too complex). I think FoxTrax looks pretty nice, but have not used it.

http://foxtraxgps.com/ft/index.html

HTH...


----------



## fast trac (Dec 2, 2009)

Nero gps tracking service can moniter the location of every vehicle in your fleet in real time. They can also add beacons to your plow and salter attachments to show when they are active and not just sitting on a lot..lol


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

dutchhook;919518 said:


> I'd like to find a snow routing/scheduling, dispatching program that I can use like I used to use a humongous whiteboard showing how far along each site has been plowed, number of hours on-site, showing how many hours each crew has worked, and track equipment and hours.
> I don't care about billing, estimating or anything else.Just want to make a couple of companies' snow removal efficient.
> I looked into QExpress, but don't have Quickbooks. ServiceLedger seems like it might be the ticket, but haven't gone through the trial yet.
> Nediso looks interesting too.


Have you looked into Crew Tracker?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Herm Witte;971951 said:


> Have you looked into Crew Tracker?


Ya, I did. $9400 for the version that allows you to only have 50 customers. Then its $2600 a year for a "maintenance fee".


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Clearly I'm in the wrong end of this business....


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hate to drudge up old threads.. I was wondering if Dakota made any progress on that software


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

shott8283;1148268 said:


> Hate to drudge up old threads.. I was wondering if Dakota made any progress on that software


This makes two of us!!!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

ive PMd him a few times with no responses, looks like he isnt active on the site anymore.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Im still here ... hehe... I ended up with Twin Girls last fall .... so time was cut to well... nothing for software development.

However, I have recently started back into it...I have actually made some progress too! Will it be ready before the end of the snow season? Maybe... In any event. Im back on board.

Ill be in touch.

See?... Im working the bugs out in real time! This is from Maine's Snow dump of 14-16" the other day.










-Dakota


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

So here is the latest update of my progress today before I head off to work for the evening:

I am running the HOST Software in my home office. I am connecting to the database via dyndns port forwarding using cell signal data. Connecting 100%, pulling all files and updating as needed. Adding driveways, notes, $$ Charges... also just implemented photo transfer as well. The iPhone will open camera app, capture the photo in Full, Large, Medium, or small resolution... and transfers it back to the database, able to see it in the office almost immediately after you take the photo. I am working on the GPS function .. I have it working 70% of the time. Gives me an "Unknown" location for some reason, so I need to figure that out. But it will plot the LAT and LON, along with the current Accuracy 100'. 1500'..etc with the ability to open up Google Maps and plot it on the map.

So, we are getting there.

I'll try and get a quick demo video up in te next week or so. I want to spruce up the iPhone interface a bit before I show it off.

enjoy the weekend everyone!

-Dakota


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I cant wait to c a video of this, dakota it looks real nice


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

This will also work on the iPhone... along with any Web Enabled Phone, or Computer with internet connection for that matter.

The BETA iPhone Design Teaser:
























FYI - This is NOT a App .. this is all Web Based to Simulate the iPhone interface and experience.


----------



## s/crewdriver (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Dakota.

What do you think you will be charging for this software? I am getting sick of using paper and pencil method... Your program is something that really interests me over anything else I've seen out there.

Made by a contractor for contractors, I love it!


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

@ s/crewdriver :

Send me a PM or email [email protected]


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

What are you using to make it dakota? I have looked into a few but have never found any worth a dam.


----------



## Crestview (Sep 8, 2010)

Dakota:
I like ur 2 way radio. Motorola M1225?


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

@Crestview - Affirmative. Love Motorola ... 8 years with it, not a single problem.

As an update of the program ... iPhone interface for the drivers is done. Finishing up the Supervisors interface now.

Also ... I have decided to do a stand alone iPhone app as well. Im giving myself till end of February to have it in the Apple Store. We will see about a native OSX & Windows app (The Supervisors Dashboard) as well.


----------



## CoastalPlowing (Jan 2, 2011)

How much would a copy f the software cost?
You wouldn't be able to make it a BB app as well?


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

CoastalPlowing;1212176 said:


> How much would a copy f the software cost?
> You wouldn't be able to make it a BB app as well?


Cost? TBD

The Primary "Supervisor" software is run from a desktop, Windows or Mac. The Clients "Drivers/Crews" will be able to run either iPhone/iPad, or any Smart phone. Actually any phone that has internet capability SHOULD work, but i have not tested it yet on a less-than-smart phone.

Im on a learning curve for iPhone Development, then Android. After that, I will look into other platforms. But no guarantees.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm interested as well


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Do a simple search on google, I'm sure you'll find and few good companies out there! 

Kind regards,
J.P.
Operasoft


----------



## KnowWhereBetter (Mar 13, 2009)

GPS route guidance available now for Android devices. Planned enhancements include real time vehicle tracking, Google maps based route planning, image upload to tracking server for visual conditions status.

Check out the app at knowwherebetter.com


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey I noticed you were looking for Snow Management Software, I'm sure you can find a proper solution that will meet your requirements for your organization.
Also a quick google search should also point you in the right direction too. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me anytime.
Best of luck on your quest for Snow management Software.
Kind regards,
J-P
Operasoft.ca


----------



## R0LLM0DL (Mar 6, 2010)

Dakota,

Lets get together with testing of this. I have one large account that i use several different drivers and they all have different types of smart phones...I dont know if this is something id actually need, but ill offer up some real world testing for you...


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Operasoft;1225696 said:


> Hey I noticed you were looking for Snow Management Software, I'm sure you can find a proper solution that will meet your requirements for your organization.
> Also a quick google search should also point you in the right direction too. If you have any questions, feel free to contact me anytime.
> Best of luck on your quest for Snow management Software.
> Kind regards,
> ...


Hi J-P, :waving: Steve here, I spoke with you earlier today.

I have to say I'm still amazed at all the features Operasoft offers. It really looks like the ultimate program for snow removal companies, especially ones interested in effeciency and knowing where they are profitable(or not). Thanks for your time today, I'm sure we will talk more in the future. :salute:


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

IMAGE;1225960 said:


> Hi J-P, :waving: Steve here, I spoke with you earlier today.
> 
> I have to say I'm still amazed at all the features Operasoft offers. It really looks like the ultimate program for snow removal companies, especially ones interested in effeciency and knowing where they are profitable(or not). Thanks for your time today, I'm sure we will talk more in the future. :salute:


Hey Steve,

It was great talking with you about your company's plan for growth! Also a huge congrads on being a "Distributor of the inverted Blower."

Looking forward to chatting with you again, please feel free to contact me anytime if you have any questions. Have a great day!


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

dutchhook;940033 said:


> I'm good with GPS, have used it for tracking employees before. I'm really ok with Big's idea of a dispatcher. The dispatcher is the focus point of my idea, and ok with employees or managers updating the progress from laptops/phones from the field.
> I think what would be revolutionary for snow removal is a "war room" where all communication, progress, resources used, resources LEFT, down equipment etc... is reported and sifted through to get a real time VISUAL map of what's going on.
> Maybe I've been watching too much of the History channel, watching troop movements on color maps and watching WWII japanese navy personnel pushing little wooden boats around the pacific ocean on humongous tables!
> I like all the ideas though.
> ...


Hello Steve, 
I'm glad to see you have taken the time out of your busy schedule to see how the proper software can help you grow your business. Check out what Operasoft is all about. If you have any questions about our leading Snow Management software, please contact me at 1-888-986-7372 extension 427 or by email at [email protected]

Operasoft is a provider of Residential & Municipal Snow removal Management Software. Designed with Microsoft Dynamics CRM which is an extension of your Microsoft Outlook, it provides a powerful and stable backbone to run every aspect of snow removal operations smoothly.

The software solution requires no onsite installation and handles all types of service calls, real-time dispatching, GPS tracking, contract management, invoicing and much more. It integrates with many accounting systems.

Imagine having a simple view on screen(s) of all the snow routes displayed on Google Earth, sequencing clients in an order to optimize the number of clients per miles driven. Managing revenues per route is easy, imagine measuring revenues per mile! The leading indicator for profitability, as well as customer service.

The MODIS terminal (onboard touch screen) shows drivers their own route as well as all other routes with client comments/instructions pop-ups per location (example; where to put the snow) at their fingertips. Any driver/operator is immediately a master of all snow routes, even ones they have never driven!

The dispatcher tracks route progress in real-time and can easily view route completion, open/closed service calls, and damage reports, right on Google Earth. Operasoft gives another new tool to the dispatcher, the ability to assign operators that have completed their routes/runs to assist the less experienced operators that have not yet finished their current snow routes. It's like having more vehicles.

Best regards,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I didn't read all the posts,but Verizon has a program that your looking for.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok. I've pulled the original form based app. 

I dove in and coded a stand alone app for iPhone. Just doing the final testing and graphics. 
Android and blackberry users: be patient as I'm working on a version for you too!

Look for the app to hit the iTunes store around the 1st of March. I'll make sure to make the announcement here as well. 

Thanks for all the phonecalls and emails supporting this! I truely do appreciate it.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok everyone!

Its up to Apple now... awaiting the approval!


----------



## rats5656 (Jun 14, 2000)

good luck! hope it works out let me know [email protected]


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

Now available in the iTunes store...

GET IT HERE


----------

